# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  World Robot Olympiad

## Airicist

wroboto.org

facebook.com/WorldRobotOlympiad

World Robot Olympiad on Wikipedia

WRO 2017 - Costa Rica -  November 10-12, 2017 - wro2017.org

WRO 2016 - Delhi, India - November - 25-27, 2016 - wro2016india.org

WRO 2015 - Doha, Qatar -  November 6-8, 2015 - wro2015.org

----------


## Airicist

Creeping on people, World Robot Olympiad 2015 Qatar - Day 1

Published on Nov 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

First place!!!, National Robot Olympiad Qatar 2015 - Day 2

Published on Nov 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Students face off in World Robot Olympiad"

November 28, 2016

----------

